# Madison Wisconsin free homer pigeon



## Airgility (Jan 27, 2012)

I have a blue bar with white flights that i dont have room for any more. By Madison, WI.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

How about a picture?

FYI: I'm moving your post to the appropriate forum.

Thank you.


----------



## keninminn (Jul 21, 2012)

*Pigeon in Madison*

Hello
Good morning to you sir.
What would it cost to have that Pigeon shipped to west-central Minnesota? Have any idea? We sure don't. but would like to have it. Do you know of anybody else with Pigeon for sale or free?
Thanks and have a nice day.
Ken


----------

